# How-to: Open the Hood



## Shane (Aug 11, 2012)

really!?!? lol


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure if I should say Thank You or WTF? Glad to see you have a sense of humor.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

ooohhhh!!! so thats how you do it!!..........................................................jk


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Shane said:


> really!?!? lol





Bac n Black said:


> Not sure if I should say Thank You or WTF? Glad to see you have a sense of humor.





Scarecrow26 said:


> ooohhhh!!! so thats how you do it!!..........................................................jk


This shouldn't need responding, but since it does, I'll try to be polite about it. 

I've walked into more people than I care to count that have no idea what they're doing when it comes to cars, just like some people have no idea what they're doing when it comes to computers. I had to teach my sister in law how to open her hood and check her oil. She's the kind of person who doesn't notice when there's a wheel-sized patch of leaked oil on the ground (dirt & gravel) where she parks. 

There are plenty of people out there who would benefit from having a tutorial to describe simple tasks to them. Let's not belittle those people. There are many people out there who haven't the slightest clue how to do anything automotive related, and rely on their dealerships to do their inspection to make sure everything is working correctly. I personally know of people who have never opened their hoods in their life. I know of people who have brought their cars into the shop for a brake change because their pads and rotors are metal-on-metal on all 4 corners. To us, that's dumb, but to someone who doesn't know, it's confusing. 

Consider that sciphi took the time to thoroughly describe a process he might consider elementary and perhaps mundane in order to empower someone to perform simple tasks they may not otherwise have been able to. If you have something to add or a recommendation to make respectfully, please do so, but don't troll someone else's efforts, especially when no similar efforts exist on your part.

In other words, if you have nothing to contribute or no sincere thanks to give to someone who made an effort to help other people, move along.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

Man!!! I swear you have a say for just about everything!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Scarecrow26 said:


> Man!!! I swear you have a say for just about everything!


As do you, only your posts are arguably the most useless of anyone's on this forum. Would you like me to quote them for you?


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

and record time as always very impressed


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

How true. My neighbor tries very hard to make it happen with her car and yes she finally asked me how her car hood opens on her Toyota it seems she always takes her car to the dealer for all service and also stops at The Auto Zone shops to have the fluids looked at and topped off which they will do for you. I showed her what to look for and how to check the fluids at least once a month. I have been at a few gas stations and have seen quite a few owners trying to unlock the hood to do a check it happens. I once saw an owner pouring antifreeze into the windshield washer I walked over and reminded him to not use it till he had it drained out.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This shouldn't need responding, but since it does, I'll try to be polite about it.
> 
> I've walked into more people than I care to count that have no idea what they're doing when it comes to cars, just like some people have no idea what they're doing when it comes to computers. I had to teach my sister in law how to open her hood and check her oil. She's the kind of person who doesn't notice when there's a wheel-sized patch of leaked oil on the ground (dirt & gravel) where she parks.
> 
> ...


XR chill out we were just having a little fun. I guess we should have asked the OP if he was indeed serious or was it just a parody???? If he was serious; then my apologies to him. But you seem to be alot more butt hurt about then he does.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> XR chill out we were just having a little fun. I guess we should have asked the OP if he was indeed serious or was it just a parody???? If he was serious; then my apologies to him. But you seem to be alot more butt hurt about then he does.


Check the COMG sub-section under Mechanical. He has a post there explaining his intentions to create this thread.

I've been a bit annoyed by some of the comments made by specific members around here, especially in response to other members who actually put some time and effort into making this forum a better and more helpful place. Your comment didn't bother me as much as the last one did. 

If the length of my post comes off as an indication that I took it too seriously, keep in mind that I type at 121 words per minute (corrected, after a 94% error rate at a higher speed), so what looks like a large post really only took me a minute or two. It doesn't take me much effort.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

We're cool, When I saw his other How to thread I realized that he is serious and thanked hom for his efforts.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

At first glance I might scoff at this post, but who knows, there might be someone who has the Cruze as their very first car. Everyone has to start somewhere. If that someone has XR and sciphi as references, then more power to them. I've learned a good amount from these two people. Even if this post is meant to be funny, it's a reminder that we all started somewhere!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a very serious thread. There are those folks out there who don't know how to do this, believe it or not. I can't begin to count how many times I've asked somebody a car question, and they don't even know how to open the hood. 

The other target is new owners who have no idea where the hood latch is. Some cars and trucks have wonky hood latches that are hidden in places only a Soviet engineer would think made sense.


----------



## MotleyCruze (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't laugh guys; this post is very useful. The other day at a car show it took me quite a while to get the hood open on a Mini Coupe. My friend (who drives a Mini Clubman) had a difficult time also. As someone else (XR?) recently said, it's like explaining computer basics: to most of us it's old hat, but some of us may need it.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Omg broke a nail opening hood to check oil with toilet paper! Be careful guys!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

